# Monsters Rock! Buried Alive Show Costumes & Makeup



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I posted this gallery elsewhere but it's going to go un-noticed in Gatherings & Events  So here's a Monsters Rock 2007 pictures by bpesti - Photobucket of video screengrabs of Cedar Point's HalloWeekend's Monsters Rock! show of some costumes and makeup. Here's video links also. I don't know who does the costumes and makeup. But it's a rock & roll show so it was appropriate. How a couple of them sing with fangs and one wears vampire contacts and doesn't trip is beyond me  The set decoration is good too for that matter.


----------

